# How do you handle pax that say I will be out in a few minutes?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go. 

Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."

How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry, but as a well known driver you're asking this basic question? As soon as the app says I can cancel, I'm outta there. If they see me waiting and make no attempt to enter my vehicle, when they finally approach I say "so my time is not important to you, I just cancelled your ride, have a nice day".


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


Wait until they start to reach for door handle then nudge ahead a few yards, repeat 3 to 4 times then floor it.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

No reason to be a dick about it. One to two minutes of a wait is not going to kill you. I don't wait a ridiculous amount but I can check facebook or eyeball my messages, see what Trump tweeted, whatever. 

The amount of people that make me wait further than canceled is rare. I always think to myself, "He/she's likely getting laid. It's worth 10 bucks to them". Then I drive away. 

I'm nice, I usually call 1 minute prior to the trip cancel time. If they have a reason and are nice about it, I'll go back to Trump tweets. If not, I just dodged a bullet. Win win.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

After 3 minutes I go hire somewhere and Shuffle at 5 minutes.

Occasionally I send this message at 4:45


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Sorry, but as a well known driver you're asking this basic question? As soon as the app says I can cancel, I'm outta there. If they see me waiting and make no attempt to enter my vehicle, when they finally approach I say "so my time is not important to you, I just cancelled your ride, have a nice day".





disp350 said:


> Sorry, but as a well known driver you're asking this basic question? As soon as the app says I can cancel, I'm outta there. If they see me waiting and make no attempt to enter my vehicle, when they finally approach I say "so my time is not important to you, I just cancelled your ride, have a nice day".


Because I like to see if anyone has other ideas than mine.



New2This said:


> After 3 minutes I go hire somewhere and Shuffle at 5 minutes.
> 
> Occasionally I send this message at 4:45
> 
> View attachment 277428


IvI' gotten to the point of leaving detailed don't waste my time because I'm not paid for this text.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> After 3 minutes I go hire somewhere and Shuffle at 5 minutes.
> 
> Occasionally I send this message at 4:45
> 
> View attachment 277428


Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.

If you want respect, earn it. There could be all number of reasons people run a minute or two late. Sometimes they have to pay a cancelation fee for it but it's over the line sending messages like a complete asshat.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't say a thing. At 4:45 I start quietly creeping away and cancel at 5


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.
> 
> If you want respect, earn it. There could be all number of reasons people run a minute or two late. Sometimes they have to pay a cancelation fee for it but it's over the line sending messages like a complete asshat.


IDGAF if they get a refund. My time is valuable.

If at 4:45 after I've arrived I haven't heard from them, THAT'S disrespectful.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


It depends. For most pax I can see their location and if they're too far away, I turn on Lyft. If they're close enough to make it, I wait. The ideal is shuffle, get the no-show $ and pick up a Lyft pax at the same time.

There are some problems hotspots in my hunting grounds where pax seem committed to being shuffled. I always call ahead in those problem pickup areas, let them know how far I am away.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.
> 
> If you want respect, earn it. There could be all number of reasons people run a minute or two late. Sometimes they have to pay a cancelation fee for it but it's over the line sending messages like a complete asshat.


Bullz

Before i order an uber i always make sure i have my keys etc and ready to walk out the door.

*There's really no excuse for pax "running late" with an on demand service like uberlyft.* You order when you're ready and you know exactly where the driver is. You can see it on the app.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> IDGAF if they get a refund. My time is valuable.
> 
> If at 4:45 after I've arrived I haven't heard from them, THAT'S disrespectful.


Lmao. Holy shit! Some folks think I'm on edge because I use bad words but dude...

Your time is valuable - to you. The sooner you learn that no one else gives a ****, tbe happier your life will be.

But hey, if uselessly telling someone off is somehow more worth your time, you do you.



Nonya busy said:


> Bullz
> 
> Before i order an uber i always make sure i have my keys etc and ready to walk out the door.
> 
> *There's really no excuse for pax "running late" with an on demand service like uberlyft.* You order when you're ready and you know exactly where the driver is. You can see it on the app.


 Your attitude towards your riders is crap. Try not taking yourself so damn seriously.

This gig isn't hard. You make it out like you're some precious primadonna who has some actual clout. Pffff.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wait a few minutes.
Then Leave.



Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


With or Without Them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have many fixed and firm rules. If a pax is making me wait I'll decide whether to cancel based on where I am and how busy things are and whether I think this might be a profitable ride. If I think the pax is pulling together the suitcases for the airport I'll give him a little slack. If it seems more like a flunky McDonalds employee going to work 1.5 miles down the road I'll haul ass.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Lmao. Holy shit! Some folks think I'm on edge because I use bad words but dude...
> 
> *Your time is valuable - to you*. The sooner you learn that no one else gives a @@@@, tbe happier your life will be.
> 
> But hey, if uselessly telling someone off is somehow more worth your time, you do you.


My time *IS* valuable to me. Nobody else may GAF about me but I respect myself more than that.

If they're that inconsiderate then likelihood is the ride's going to be unpleasant anyway.

I do my message so that maybe the next driver isn't waiting for them as long.

You're welcome


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> My time *IS* valuable to me. Nobody else may GAF about me but I respect myself more than that.
> 
> If they're that inconsiderate then likelihood is the ride's going to be unpleasant anyway.
> 
> ...


You do your message so that the next driver doesn't wait as long... ? Which driver? No one waits a long time. Uber even tells you when to cancel..


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I text pax when I get there "I'm here now. White Pathfinder SUV with the blinkers on a few houses down/across the street/on the corner/etc'". 
Five minutes is plenty of time after that point if you really want a ride. If they don't respect my time enough to be outside by the time the clock counts to 5, I'm out. Although, I make exceptions if they let me know ahead of time that they're running behind due to a handicap of some sort.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

First your time is not that valuable for the first world if you drive for Uber

Second this is customer v business relationship not bros. What business is rude to their customers for being late. Not many...maybe drug dealers, hookers and fences... and you are not selling something that interesting.

Just do the time and drive away.

Can you imagine your food order....hello I am number 112. Oh, sir I called your number once and you were not prompt ....toes to the counter so I tossed your food you paid for....respect my time......haha .


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

But if I'm sitting on a 2.5+ surge, I make every attempt to get them in the car 

The surge is probably already over, so my next ride will probably be not worth "just a cancel fee."


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> First your time is not that valuable for the first world if you drive for Uber
> Second this is customer v business relationship not bros. What business is rude to their customers for being late. Not many...maybe drug dealers, hookers and fences... and you are not selling something that interesting.
> Just do the time and drive away.
> Can you imagine your food order....hello I am number 112. Oh, sir I called your number once and you were not prompt ....toes to the counter so I tossed your food you paid for....respect my time......haha .


First thing to remember is that the pax is not OUR customer. They're Uber's customer. We're simply 3rd parties brought in to do the labor (like a cleaning crew after a big parade in a city). That being said, the only contract written in stone, is that between the pax to get a ride, and Uber to secure a ride. We can accept or decline, or cancel a ride at whim.
Because we operate as contractors, our time is more limited, and our job bidding more slanted, which DOES make our time more valuable when it comes to terms of our ability to make a proper income.
Secondly, they're not only being disrespectful of our time, but their own. They're adults. They should, at this point in their lives, understand the concept of how business works, and how time management works.
Thirdly, that comparison between the contractor's time waste and the hourly paid employee's time waste is redundant and makes no sense, as the two positions are in no way comparable to begin with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> "I'm here now. White Pathfinder SUV with the blinkers on a few houses down/across the street/on the corner/etc'".


I text in that situation too. And call before I cancel. I mostly drive in the daytime, and it doesn't happen often.

BUT I'm less specific about where I am relative to them. That's because their location is not all that accurate at times. I don't pull into driveways as much as I used to, because 1/3 of the time, the rider walks out of the house next door.

Christine


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> BUT I'm less specific about where I am relative to them. That's because their location is not all that accurate at times. I don't pull into driveways as much as I used to, because 1/3 of the time, the rider walks out of the house next door.


I LOVE these instances. "Why didn't you pull up the driveway?" "Because most times the GPS is still drunk from last night and has no idea where you actually are." Most of the time I get a laugh out of this. Others people think I might be on something. But always I get a smile. And NEVER do I pull into a driveway. I've heard of people getting shot by going into the wrong driveway. 
Dare I say that THAT's where my luck lies. ^_^


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> "Because most times the GPS is still drunk from last night and has no idea where you actually are."


That's a great line! I'm going to start using it.

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Text them when I arrive. Added it to my quick text. "Hi, your Uber Driver (my name) is outside in a silver (make of car)" At 4:59 I cancel and move on.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


1 star.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> 1 star.


Chicago can't see pax ratings so it doesn't matter.



BikingBob said:


> Text them when I arrive. Added it to my quick text. "Hi, your Uber Driver (my name) is outside in a silver (make of car)" At 4:59 I cancel and move on.


Funny drivers actually wait. That's pathetic and the reason pax do it. They expect drivers to wait since some drivers do wait.

They have absolutely no reason not to be ready because it's an on demand service and they can see exactly where u are. If more drivers shuffled these paxholes they would bebe time.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Chicago can't see pax ratings so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Funny drivers actually wait. That's pathetic and the reason pax do it. They expect drivers to wait since some drivers do wait.
> 
> They have absolutely no reason not to be ready because it's an on demand service and they can see exactly where u are. If more drivers shuffled these paxholes they would bebe time.


I love how you see yourself as a parent and the riders as little children.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Chicago can't see pax ratings so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Funny drivers actually wait. That's pathetic and the reason pax do it. They expect drivers to wait since some drivers do wait.
> 
> They have absolutely no reason not to be ready because it's an on demand service and they can see exactly where u are. If more drivers shuffled these paxholes they would bebe time.


But you wont be matched again to that pax.


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

Just curious if the pick up location factors into how long you decide to wait? I’ve only had to wait once and it was at strip club in middle of the afternoon. There was only 3 cars in the parking lot to begin with and I wasn’t even sure they were open. I just had a strange feeling about the whole thing. I waited for 6 min and canceled . As soon as I pulled out of the parking lot I got a ping from the same person so I just declined it and went offline for a few minutes.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Say sure. Wait 5 minutes. Shuffle. Period.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I know the cancel fee was small, but I loved getting it. It became a greater joy when I tapped "No thanks" when Goober tried to ping me back, especially when I was the only bug on the map! I had an anthill level of power and I made big use of it! For that minute, I WON! I was a Dung Beetle with my little ball. Mine mine mine!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bk8746 said:


> I waited for 6 min and canceled . As soon as I pulled out of the parking lot I got a ping from the same person so I just declined it and went offline for a few minutes.


I'd bet you anything that the rider wasn't ready then either. Just requested another trip when it showed that you had cancelled.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Say sure. Wait 5 minutes. Shuffle. Period.


Why wait 5 minutes if you're going to shuffle? Doesn't that defeat the purpose.



bk8746 said:


> Just curious if the pick up location factors into how long you decide to wait? I've only had to wait once and it was at strip club in middle of the afternoon. There was only 3 cars in the parking lot to begin with and I wasn't even sure they were open. I just had a strange feeling about the whole thing. I waited for 6 min and canceled . As soon as I pulled out of the parking lot I got a ping from the same person so I just declined it and went offline for a few minutes.


Yes if I'm in the suburbs where they tip more.

I find the people who make you wait are usually pain in the azzis already. They're more likely to ask you to stop at the store and wait or they're often in a hurry or running late and want you to speed.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Why wait 5 minutes if you're going to shuffle? Doesn't that defeat the purpose.
> 
> Yes if I'm in the suburbs where they tip more.
> 
> I find the people who make you wait are usually pain in the azzis already. They're more likely to ask you to stop at the store and wait or they're often in a hurry or running late and want you to speed.


We have to wait 5 minutes for shuffle. But after 4 minutes I'm already leaving the pick up location...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


I usually wait. I waited ten minutes one time. I later found out the guy's dog had just died. Naturally that news hit him hard. He gave me a $10 tip for waiting.

What did you do before Uber?


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

How do you shuffle? Sorry, still new at this.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Lyft let's you know destination once you arrive, if its a local quick trip, I turn car around and cancel immediately at 5 minutes. On uber, I also get the car ready, I have circled back and picked up the drunk pax in the past. They don't realize you canceled in most cases, so you get a nice little bonus. Just be sure you have a clear path out of the neighborhood or down the street before you hit that cancel button. Don't answer any phone calls after you hit cancel.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Lyft let's you know destination once you arrive, if its a local quick trip, I turn car around and cancel immediately at 5 minutes. On uber, I also get the car ready, I have circled back and picked up the drunk pax in the past. They don't realize you canceled in most cases, so you get a nice little bonus. Just be sure you have a clear path out of the neighborhood or down the street before you hit that cancel button. Don't answer any phone calls after you hit cancel.


Make sure this never happens on a dead end street. Lol


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I think you have to be flexible in these situations.
If Uber says I am 2-3 minutes away and I arrive in 1 minute then I wouldnt expect every rider to be ready.
If its Tuesday at 2pm and riders need time then I don't care because the chances of receiving another ride in the next 15 minutes are near zero. As long as there is some communication that they need some time then I wait.
If its Friday night, I call at 5 minutes. No answer, cancel and leave. If they answer and say they need another 5-10 minutes I may leave depending on the location. A bar and I am out. A place where I know the ride will be $15-20 I wait.
For our college area with one way streets and nowhere to park....I cancel if they are not outside waiting. Same for our downtown area because I am not blocking traffic and risking a ticket for minimum fare.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

bk8746 said:


> How do you shuffle? Sorry, still new at this.


It just means to cancel at the 5-minute mark, collect the cancellation fee, and move on to the next request.

It is completely at our discretion as to if we wish to wait longer than 5 minuter or not at the pick up.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I give them 2 minutes then I am on the phone . This usually gets things moving . If it doesn't I am cancelling at 5 . Unless of course it is a ride I know I will make decent money on then I will be much more tolerant .


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.
> 
> If you want respect, earn it. There could be all number of reasons people run a minute or two late. Sometimes they have to pay a cancelation fee for it but it's over the line sending messages like a complete asshat.


Now you know we're not talking bout the pax running looking a hot mess to the car in a rush. If they are respectful I tell them no worries and wait. As for respect, you gotta value and respect your time yourself if you want anyone else to. Let's not forget who calls who for service a service We provide. Would you go out to a busy restaurant and be on your phone while someone is trying to take your order while the person next to you is starving. It's no sdifferent to rides and pools. People are rude and ignorant, it's not them I'm mad at, they pay who knows how much so they feel entitled to do as they wish but the thing is we're not getting the bigger cut so they need to be check. They can get a refund if they want. Uber can take the hit. If I screw up I refund the trip sooo.... step up Uber....


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle this?


I sit and wait. I guess it depends on the rates where you drive. In my area I get nearly 30 cents a minute for pre trip wait time, which is almost $18 an hour. It's hardly a fortune, but I'll gladly sit and do squat for that amount. This all assumes that they texted that they'll be out though, otherwise I usually cancel straight after the timer hits five.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

iDriveuThrive said:


> Now you know we're not talking bout the pax running looking a hot mess to the car in a rush. If they are respectful I tell them no worries and wait. As for respect, you gotta value and respect your time yourself if you want anyone else to. Let's not forget who calls who for service a service We provide. Would you go out to a busy restaurant and be on your phone while someone is trying to take your order while the person next to you is starving. It's no sdifferent to rides and pools. People are rude and ignorant, it's not them I'm mad at, they pay who knows how much so they feel entitled to do as they wish but the thing is we're not getting the bigger cut so they need to be check. They can get a refund if they want. Uber can take the hit. If I screw up I refund the trip sooo.... step up Uber....


I agree with a lot of what you said but you guys keep missing my point. Don't be an unnecessary jerk about it. Telling them off is utterly pointless snd only gives bad PR.

If you want proof that people don't listen to information counter to their biases, look no further from your response that didn't, a single time, address the entire point of what I said.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

You are ****ed with Uber, as for lyft they have an option for unfair rate, end the trip.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

New2This said:


> After 3 minutes I go hire somewhere and Shuffle at 5 minutes.
> 
> Occasionally I send this message at 4:45
> 
> View attachment 277428


They do. They say thank you for waiting


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I sit and wait. I guess it depends on the rates where you drive. In my area I get nearly 30 cents a minute for pre trip wait time, which is almost $18 an hour. It's hardly a fortune, but I'll gladly sit and do squat for that amount. This all assumes that they texted that they'll be out though, otherwise I usually cancel straight after the timer hits five.


Yes, I think new york has some of the highest rates. Chicago on the other hand taunts the lowest rates. https://www.americaninno.com/chicag...ensive-city-in-america-for-uberx-rides-chart/



Rushmanyyz said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said but you guys keep missing my point. Don't be an unnecessary jerk about it. Telling them off is utterly pointless snd only gives bad PR.
> 
> If you want proof that people don't listen to information counter to their biases, look no further from your response that didn't, a single time, address the entire point of what I said.


I don't think it's pointless. Because often you hear people complaining about drivers cancelling on them. Some people might think we don't mind waiting. Therefore, they know why e canceled.

Also, your health is important. It relieves some of my stress to tell people i'm a person and not a free servant versus allowing uberlyft to continue to push me around for pennies and fear of deactivation.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I waited about 20 minutes for a pax a couple months ago; turned into a long distance pickup and a long trip to boot for a nice $50 run; including the sweet $10 tip. At the other end of the spectrum I waited 5-6 minutes for a Spicoli stoner who stunk up the whole car with clouds of reefer smoke for puny $4 ride....with no tip of course. Bogus!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes, I think new york has some of the highest rates. Chicago on the other hand taunts the lowest rates. https://www.americaninno.com/chicag...ensive-city-in-america-for-uberx-rides-chart/
> 
> I don't think it's pointless. Because often you hear people complaining about drivers cancelling on them. Some people might think we don't mind waiting. Therefore, they know why e canceled.
> 
> Also, your health is important. It relieves some of my stress to tell people i'm a person and not a free servant versus allowing uberlyft to continue to push me around for pennies and fear of deactivation.


You know what else I hear about ALL the time? Dumbass Uber drivers who can't find a rider standing plainly out in the open, in a completely legal pickup area. The amount of really good fares I get like that is astounding.

It takes no time at all to call a rider and see what the issue is. Sometimes it's worth fixing, other times not but one thing I do know, it's not worth making a terrible person out of myself to berate, belittle, condescend, or just be cruel for no reason at all.

If you need to tear down other people in order to make your life better, you're a reprehensible human being and I gave no qualms whatsoever in telling you that.


----------



## Stpeteuber (May 11, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


5 minutes and then I cancel even if I see them coming


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I cancel as soon as I qualify for the Fee. Any other approach is Rewarding Bad Behavior. .


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I waited about 20 minutes for a pax a couple months ago; turned into a long distance pickup and a long trip to boot for a nice $50 run; including the sweet $10 tip. At the other end of the spectrum I waited 5-6 minutes for a Spicoli stoner who stunk up the whole car with clouds of reefer smoke for puny $4 ride....with no tip of course. Bogus!





Rushmanyyz said:


> You know what else I hear about ALL the time? Dumbass Uber drivers who can't find a rider standing plainly out in the open, in a completely legal pickup area. The amount of really good fares I get like that is astounding.
> 
> It takes no time at all to call a rider and see what the issue is. Sometimes it's worth fixing, other times not but one thing I do know, it's not worth making a terrible person out of myself to berate, belittle, condescend, or just be cruel for no reason at all.
> 
> If you need to tear down other people in order to make your life better, you're a reprehensible human being and I gave no qualms whatsoever in telling you that.


You actually believe the pax when they tell you they were feet to the curb in plain sight but driver cancelled because they couldn't find them?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> You actually believe the pax when they tell you they were feet to the curb in plain sight but driver cancelled because they couldn't find them?


Yeah, I do. Why wouldn't I? They were great riders for me and gave me 5s. But I don't hate you. I mean, you make me look infinitely better once I come along and explain to them how they can and should ask for a refund.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I waited about 20 minutes for a pax a couple months ago; turned into a long distance pickup and a long trip to boot for a nice $50 run; including the sweet $10 tip. At the other end of the spectrum I waited 5-6 minutes for a Spicoli stoner who stunk up the whole car with clouds of reefer smoke for puny $4 ride....with no tip of course. Bogus!


Roll the Dice


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes, I think new york has some of the highest rates. Chicago on the other hand taunts the lowest rates. https://www.americaninno.com/chicag...ensive-city-in-america-for-uberx-rides-chart/


That article is over 4 years old, and was before the HUGE Uber pricing change in January of 2015 where lots of cities smaller than Chicago like Orlando, Nashville and Cincinnati took HUGE price cuts.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> That article is over 4 years old, and was before the HUGE Uber pricing change in January of 2015 where lots of cities smaller than Chicago like Orlando, Nashville and Cincinnati took HUGE price cuts.


Yes but Chicago has taken more price cuts as well.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> Text them when I arrive. Added it to my quick text. "Hi, your Uber Driver (my name) is outside in a silver (make of car)" At 4:59 I cancel and move on.


Too much work!

At 5:00, hit call pax button, hang up cancel, unless I want trip, in which case, I start ride.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes but Chicago has taken more price cuts as well.


"Chicago has taken more price cuts as well"

.........AND A high murder rate, coincidence?


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

bk8746 said:


> Just curious if the pick up location factors into how long you decide to wait? I've only had to wait once and it was at strip club in middle of the afternoon. There was only 3 cars in the parking lot to begin with and I wasn't even sure they were open. I just had a strange feeling about the whole thing. I waited for 6 min and canceled . As soon as I pulled out of the parking lot I got a ping from the same person so I just declined it and went offline for a few minutes.


You passed up on the Stone Cold Multiplier. Getting a No Show fee and then picking up that same passenger is by far my favorite experience when driving for Uber.



Nonya busy said:


> Why wait 5 minutes if you're going to shuffle? Doesn't that defeat the purpose.





Z129 said:


> It just means to cancel at the 5-minute mark, collect the cancellation fee, and move on to the next request.


Just waiting and getting a "no show" cancel fee is NOT shuffling. Shuffling is so much more



Rushmanyyz said:


> Uber drivers who can't find a rider standing plainly out in the open, in a completely legal pickup area.


This is shuffling....or incompetence. But it is a direct result of Uber's mistreatment of drivers...thru attrition or malice.

How many of you people have ever had a repeat Uber passenger? In a major city it's almost impossible because it is systematically avoided. So what good does showing goodwill towards a passenger get you...nothing...maybe it's easier on the next ant that comes along. Big deal.

Now, if you shuffle or just no show cancel on these d-bags, the inconvenience alone is enough to drive more of them away from rideshare altogether. Destroy the customer base by destroying the product. That is the way to destroy Uber. I'm not in this game for profit any more, it's revenge. Every passenger using Uber/Lyft is enabling Uber/Lyft to exploit drivers out there that are bad at business math or too stupid and void of skill to get a job that preserves dignity.

I know some of us are smart enough to work the angles. My public service project is killing Uber. We are accepting more volunteers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HPClays said:


> You passed up on the Stone Cold Multiplier. Getting a No Show fee and then picking up that same passenger is by far my favorite experience when driving for Uber.
> 
> Just waiting and getting a "no show" cancel fee is NOT shuffling. Shuffling is so much more
> 
> ...


The word "Shuffling" is like using "Hood Winked" to describe Cheating.
"ScamShaft" is current
It's more descriptive & accurate than shuffling.
Make a note


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


Just wait. It's not that big of a deal when you put it in perspective


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> No reason to be a dick about it. One to two minutes of a wait is not going to kill you. I don't wait a ridiculous amount but I can check facebook or eyeball my messages, see what Trump tweeted, whatever.
> 
> The amount of people that make me wait further than canceled is rare. I always think to myself, "He/she's likely getting laid. It's worth 10 bucks to them". Then I drive away.
> 
> I'm nice, I usually call 1 minute prior to the trip cancel time. If they have a reason and are nice about it, I'll go back to Trump tweets. If not, I just dodged a bullet. Win win.


I do the same thing .People appreciate it too. It's where I receive a lot of my cash tips .


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

HPClays said:


> You passed up on the Stone Cold Multiplier. Getting a No Show fee and then picking up that same passenger is by far my favorite experience when driving for Uber.
> 
> Just waiting and getting a "no show" cancel fee is NOT shuffling. Shuffling is so much more
> 
> ...


Dude... how narcissistic are you?

You aren't hurting Uber unless you're driving better for their competitors.

Riders have their own lives to deal with. Your drama is just going to be an outlier. You'll be that one guy they talk about when they swap stories of the worst Uber drivers they've ever seen.

I've heard of Uber drivers getting on the freeway at an off-ramp (wrong way). I've also heard of a driver taking his hands off the wheel to crank up and clap to "his favorite song". I've heard of drivers crying and begging for a good rating. The only thing these stories accomplish is getting bad ratings and deactivation. They got in my car and gave me a 5 star.

Uber has a far better handle on the nature of rideshare than you do. If you become even the slightest blip of trouble on the app, you're done - instantly. So, stop creating this weird fantasy where you have the power to take them down. You're even more delusional than the Taxi drivers that come here...

Geesus.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Lyft let's you know destination once you arrive, if its a local quick trip, I turn car around and cancel immediately at 5 minutes. On uber, I also get the car ready, I have circled back and picked up the drunk pax in the past. They don't realize you canceled in most cases, so you get a nice little bonus. Just be sure you have a clear path out of the neighborhood or down the street before you hit that cancel button. Don't answer any phone calls after you hit cancel.


That's the thing Lyft has all over Uber. If you know the ride is going to be a minimum fare ride 3 blocks away and the rider calls and asks you to wait longer than the 5, you know not to wait.

If they're taking a $60 round trip ride, or one that will take you to an area you want to be in, you wait a little longer.

Every driver is an individual, every rider is an individual, and every trip is an individual trip.

Life is change.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's the thing Lyft has all over Uber. If you know the ride is going to be a minimum fare ride 3 blocks away and the rider calls and asks you to wait longer than the 5, you know not to wait.
> 
> If they're taking a $60 round trip ride, or one that will take you to an area you want to be in, you wait a little longer.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why I'm more likely to cancel on Uber. This tricky stuff is getting old. That's why drivers are dropping people off in random places. Uber wants to keep playing the game of not telling you until you start the trip. I find most of those trips end up being trips I wouldn't have taken or rides not willing to wait for.

*I notice the less crap i put up with, the more bonuses uber sends my way to keep me on the road.*



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Chicago has taken more price cuts as well"
> 
> .........AND A high murder rate, coincidence?


Actually, people in the hood are nicer and less likely to make you wait. They are more likely to leave a tip too.

It's the privileged people that make you wait more and less like to tip and more likely to complain honestly.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Happened to me today... guy came out and said hey I forgot my wallet I'll be just a sec. Two minutes later I had to cancel. he had put his drinks in my car in a plastic bag (anchor). I set them out on his driveway canceled and drove off. Might have waited if he was going to the airport though, or gave me a tip. Just sayin.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Ubersinger said:


> Happened to me today... guy came out and said hey I forgot my wallet I'll be just a sec. Two minutes later I had to cancel. he had put his drinks in my car in a plastic bag (anchor). I set them out on his driveway canceled and drove off. Might have waited if he was going to the airport though, or gave me a tip. Just sayin.


Would u of waited if be4 he left told u to "start the trip"?


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Would u of waited if be4 he left told u to "start the trip"?


I have had that before... Now because of this forum. I learned not to start the trip until the pax is in, ready to go...


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Dude... how narcissistic are you?
> 
> Uber has a far better handle on the nature of rideshare than you do. If you become even the slightest blip of trouble on the app, you're done - instantly. So, stop creating this weird fantasy where you have the power to take them down. You're even more delusional than the Taxi drivers that come here...
> 
> Geesus.


It's about self-respect. There is no value in letting a paxhole or Uber disrespect my time.

I know I'm teaching riders a lesson by the way they run screaming behind me as I drive away. I'm aware that they probably get their $5 back, but I've dealt with Rohit enough to know that's a frustrating ugly process.

My rating has not suffered. In fact, every sub-4 rating I've gotten has been when I stood up for myself and my property. And I'm proud of each one. In fact, by avoiding disrespectful riders that can't manage to be toes to the curb when I arrive, I think my rating has improved.

If Uber has such a great handle on the nature of rideshare, why have they not even come close to generating a profit yet. And why do they have to keep lowering driver pay and hiding their data. Why do they wait a year before disclosing a data breach? Why do they try bribing the perpetrators? Why did they get reamed by their own lease program to the tune of 9,000 per vehicle. Why do they lose 9 out of 10 drivers in less than a year? Why did their self driving car kill a pedestrian?

I've never killed a pedestrian. I have made a profit in the 2.5 years I've done rideshare. I have been able to maintain an average profit despite vast rideshare changes. I haven't had to hire any lawyers to keep my operating privileges in any city in particular. I haven't had to buy any politicians through campaigns donations.

I know I don't have the power to take Uber down by myself. But because we're all mentioning the word "shuffle" and I know the drivers that were at the table when it became a rideshare thing...I'm not by myself. Hurting Uber is entertainment for me.

I can't solve world hunger either, but donating cans of beans once in a while makes a difference to someone.


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

HPClays said:


> How many of you people have ever had a repeat Uber passenger? In a major city it's almost impossible because it is systematically avoided.


I actually do get a lot of repeat passengers. Maybe it's because I live in a commercially zoned area in the waterfront district so I'm literally next door (one on each side of me and one directly across the river. All of which have live entertainment at the same time!!!) to all the major restaurants and bars so I get a lot of their employees. I just wait at home between pings.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

bk8746 said:


> I actually do get a lot of repeat passengers. Maybe it's because I live in a commercially zoned area in the waterfront district so I'm literally next door (one on each side of me and one directly across the river. All of which have live entertainment at the same time!!!) to all the major restaurants and bars so I get a lot of their employees. I just wait at home between pings.


I've had three..in over 4000 rides driving mostly the same pattern...same go to honey holes, same basic times of day. And two of the passengers were repeats because they booked the reservation thru now defunct UZURV. So I think we can agree from a statistical point of view, it doesn't happen frequently enough to be significant. Cultivating passenger loyalty is a waste of time.

Not to mention, when this happens, Uber overreacts and tries to declare fraud and withhold quest bonus payments.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes but Chicago has taken more price cuts as well.


Orlando, Cincinnati, Nashville and many other cities have cheaper Uber rates than Chicago.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Would u of waited if be4 he left told u to "start the trip"?


Well that would be a kick in the balls, wouldn't it.

Uber pays more for waiting time before the trip then they do for time during the trip.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

HPClays said:


> It's about self-respect. There is no value in letting a paxhole or Uber disrespect my time.
> 
> I know I'm teaching riders a lesson by the way they run screaming behind me as I drive away. I'm aware that they probably get their $5 back, but I've dealt with Rohit enough to know that's a frustrating ugly process.
> 
> ...


What a winner, right? You go, you. Teach them naughty riders!

FFS, life is so hard, right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HPClays said:


> Why do they...


Because they can.

Christine


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.
> 
> If you want respect, earn it. There could be all number of reasons people run a minute or two late. Sometimes they have to pay a cancelation fee for it but it's over the line sending messages like a complete asshat.


I don't now what your market is like, but here in Los Angeles, the ones that make you wait are self entitled millennial ******bags. The text he sent is perfectly acceptable, even polite, compared to the paxholes here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ecarpio said:


> But you wont be matched again to that pax.


No but they do like to post on social media.



DrivingForYou said:


> I don't now what your market is like, but here in Los Angeles, the ones that make you wait are self entitled millennial @@@@@@bags. The text he sent is perfectly acceptable, even polite, compared to the paxholes here.


That's not just LA.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Troll Alert! Warning!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I don't now what your market is like, but here in Los Angeles, the ones that make you wait are self entitled millennial @@@@@@bags. The text he sent is perfectly acceptable, even polite, compared to the paxholes here.


Polite, he says...

Holy hell, ya'll're hopeless.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I used to wait more than 5 when it was a 45+ trip. Then I noticed that some tech savvy FOB grifter millenials would change the destination as soon as we started moving, and the new destination was 5-10 minutes away. Those are automatic 1-star ratings, by the way. I'd write them up for fraud, but it's not worth my time anymore, and I suspect Rohit would be on their side. I just ding 'em and move on.

If someone hands me cash before they get in the car, I will wait. Several have done this, including my most famous pax. $5 to $20 for what's often just a 6-7 minute wait. I just make sure I get a verbal agreement up front, and then watch the clock. So far, none of these pre-trip tipping pax have been a problem.

If pax call or text asking me to wait, I have learned to agree. Keep it positive until it's time to cancel and collect the tax. If we respond negatively, if we end up hauling them, we risk negative ratings and false reports. So I just keep my intentions to avoid abuse stealthy, with a smile, nodding my head, and a polite agreement to wait.

In all my shuffling, I've canceled on maybe three that turned out to be long trips or airport runs. Hundreds of the cancels were minimum fares, and the tax pays better than putting up with the abuse. I have zero guilt for collecting the tax.

In the last week, I've had a dozen or more that sent texts like...

"In the elevator" (in a building at least 20 stories high)
"Waiting to pay my tab"
"I gotta pee first"
"two minutes"
"can you wait 10 more minutes?"

Those people have one thing in common: *They do not respect our time. *So I have no problems with collecting the tax.

When I stopped putting up with paxhole abuses of my time, my ratings improved.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Randomblina said:


> I do the same thing .People appreciate it too. It's where I receive a lot of my cash tips .


You're full of crap!! No one respects you waiting on them and they sure as nails don't tip you for waiting for them.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> You're full of crap!! No one respects you waiting on them and they sure as nails don't tip you for waiting for them.


For real I've gotten solid tips twice for waiting. And yes several other times I received zip


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bk8746 said:


> How do you shuffle? Sorry, still new at this.


you wait 5 minutes then hit cancel passenger isnt gerd and you get a no- show fee. That's what you get for having your time wasted..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I give them some extra leeway but hold them to their word. If they say "I'll be out in a minute" I might wait an extra 3-5 minutes for them. After that I will leave and have done so quite a few times. I lock the door, roll up the window, swiftly drive off and cancel while going offline and driving away for a couple minutes. I don't call or text them again because if they do end up coming out they are more likely to down rate or false report me for telling them to "hurry up". I simply leave.

It's about respect. Also I will admit I am more likely to wait a little longer at some place such as a hotel or house than I am at a grocery store. The low pay tends to make me avoid these situations more whereas if I were paid better I would happily do them (and have done so in the past as a taxi driver -- I once waited 30 minutes for someone).


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> For real I've gotten solid tips twice for waiting. And yes several other times I received zip


Twice? Is that a joke.


----------



## Guty (Aug 27, 2018)

I have been texting pax 1-2 minutes before arrival and saying "*Uber is here*" and seems to help a little.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> You're full of crap!! No one respects you waiting on them and they sure as nails don't tip you for waiting for them.


How would you know?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Last week I had a lady show up after two minutes, she got in my car and said she is waiting for her friend in the bathroom. We waited in the car for 3 more minutes then she said she was going in to get her friend. I said okay, as soon as she was back inside the restaurant I collected my $3.75 and took off.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> How would you know?


Because according to research, only 2% of Uber riders tip. If you received a tip and was a random ocurrence not the norm.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "ScamShaft" is current
> It's more descriptive & accurate than shuffling.
> Make a note


Nice. I actually coined a term that's getting some acceptance and I'm a total outsider.
It came from one uber mad Canadian paratransit pax. Those drivers exhibit the same behaviours for different but similar reasons. I guess it's a feature of almost every branch of the transportation industry.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Nice. I actually coined a term that's getting some acceptance and I'm a total outsider.
> It came from one uber mad Canadian paratransit pax. Those drivers exhibit the same behaviours for different but similar reasons. I guess it's a feature of almost every branch of the transportation industry.


Correction: every branch of the GROUND transportation industry.

However in most industries worldwide, low skill low wage workers always attempt to game the system. Yet they can never figure out why they're habitually terminate and on to the next disaster.

You can't fix stupid.

*Ever take a crap so big that your pants fit better?*


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Correction: every branch of the GROUND transportation industry.


I would argue that airlines overselling flights, then when too many show up taking people off of an aircraft by force counts as 'scamshafting' in the air transportation industry as well. It just manifests itself a little differently, but it still smells like a rat. It's a random chance of getting screwed out of transportation you bought and paid for due to something that's not the passenger's fault.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Because according to research, only 2% of Uber riders tip. If you received a tip and was a random ocurrence not the norm.


Yeah, I totally believe that statistic too...

I mean, all populations under the Uber Umbrella are equal too. How could I be so dense? Surely people in San Francisco tip at the same rate as Australia. Gees, I got 3 tips out of nearly 4000 trips. That is 2% for sure. No need to do actual maths for myself or anything. Just trust your amazingly compelling statistic.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


I always say "don't rush, take all the time you need" ......tik tok 5 minutes cancel.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I waited about 20 minutes for a pax a couple months ago; turned into a long distance pickup and a long trip to boot for a nice $50 run; including the sweet $10 tip. At the other end of the spectrum I waited 5-6 minutes for a Spicoli stoner who stunk up the whole car with clouds of reefer smoke for puny $4 ride....with no tip of course. Bogus!


20 min free. That .....



Seamus said:


> I always say "don't rush, take all the time you need" ......tik tok 5 minutes cancel.






Bbonez said:


> Last week I had a lady show up after two minutes, she got in my car and said she is waiting for her friend in the bathroom. We waited in the car for 3 more minutes then she said she was going in to get her friend. I said okay, as soon as she was back inside the restaurant I collected my $3.75 and took off.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Because according to research, only 2% of Uber riders tip. If you received a tip and was a random ocurrence not the norm.


I had six Uber trips this morning. Four of them gave me a tip.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft requires me to call before cancelling, so I call at 4:55, let it ring once, and hang up. Cancel immediately but don't leave.
In a minute or two the same PAX will order another ride. I'm closest.
Now I've got a $5 tip from this pax before we even start the ride. 
Cancel and leave is counter productive. Especially here in tipless Indianapolis.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> Lyft requires me to call before cancelling, so I call at 4:55, let it ring once, and hang up. Cancel immediately but don't leave.
> In a minute or two the same PAX will order another ride. I'm closest.
> Now I've got a $5 tip from this pax before we even start the ride.
> Cancel and leave is counter productive. Especially here in tipless Indianapolis.


You will get one-starred for that. When I collect $5, I never accept a ride from the same pax right afterward. Let the timer go down to near zero, then decline. Make them wait.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Lyft requires me to call before cancelling, so I call at 4:55, let it ring once, and hang up. Cancel immediately but don't leave.
> In a minute or two the same PAX will order another ride. I'm closest.
> Now I've got a $5 tip from this pax before we even start the ride.
> Cancel and leave is counter productive. Especially here in tipless Indianapolis.


The patented HPClays Stone Cold Multiplier.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Honestly, that's ridiculous. I'd copy the message, report it and get my refund.


Report what? I wasn't disrespectful or use profanity. You'd probably get a refund just because Uber's run by morons but it wouldn't affect me.

If I said 'where the **** are you asshole? I don't have all ****ing day *****' then yeah report it.

I guess Australians are more easily offended than I thought.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

New2This said:


> guess Australians are more easily offended than I thought


Oh boy now you've done it.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> The patented HPClays Stone Cold Multiplier.
> 
> Report what? I wasn't disrespectful or use profanity. You'd probably get a refund just because Uber's run by morons but it wouldn't affect me.
> 
> ...


Shows what you know, they don't call me "Cali" as a pajorative for nothing.

Anyway... again you missed the point. I know you don't care but you might care if they refund the fare or cancelation fee. In all honesty, I don't even care about that either.

In fact, nah, be an angry, sad, troll of a man if that's what you want. It's kinda cute and amusing how quickly you get all mad.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

LAWeasel said:


> You will get one-starred for that. When I collect $5, I never accept a ride from the same pax right afterward. Let the timer go down to near zero, then decline. Make them wait.


I don't think I've ever been 1 starred for that. I don't think they pay enough attention to know I'm the same guy, they certainly aren't paying attention to the message that tells them I've arrived. They just order another car. Several times I've heard them complain, "the last Uber cancelled on me for no reason..." I just shrug and agree with them that other guy must have no patience...

4.95 with 500 rides... maybe there's a "1" in there somewhere, you might be right, but I sure as shyt don't care, Lyft will remove it if I ask.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> I don't think they pay enough attention to know I'm the same guy


They don't.

"That was quick, you got here right away."

"Yes, I was at the previous location when you cancelled it."

In fairness to them, it was a problem with the app, which put their pin 1/2 mile from them. It happens.

Fortunately, it was an airport trip.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

DieselkW said:


> I don't think I've ever been 1 starred for that. I don't think they pay enough attention to know I'm the same guy, they certainly aren't paying attention to the message that tells them I've arrived. They just order another car. Several times I've heard them complain, "the last Uber cancelled on me for no reason..." I just shrug and agree with them that other guy must have no patience...
> 
> 4.95 with 500 rides... maybe there's a "1" in there somewhere, you might be right, but I sure as shyt don't care, Lyft will remove it if I ask.


Cancel for no reason huh? Let them tell it tgey were toes to the curb ready to go.



Christinebitg said:


> They don't.
> 
> "That was quick, you got here right away."
> 
> ...


Bullcrap. I guess it depends on location. I stopped accepting because pax would get pissed that i originally cancelled on them.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I know someone who cancels at the 5 minute mark. She gets the cancellation fee, then drives a block away and waits. She waits until the rerequest and accepts trip. Then waits for them to cancel. She keeps doing it, until they give up or she gets another ride. Sometimes she gets 2 cancellation fees from the same entitled paxhole. If they switch to lyft, rinse and repeat. When they realize they may miss their flight, they drive themselves to the airport. If they cut it close for their flight - sucks to be them. Karma is a b____ and she drives for Uber. She then blacklists them so she doesn't ever get them again.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> I know someone who cancels at the 5 minute mark. She gets the cancellation fee, then drives a block away and waits. She waits until the rerequest and accepts trip. Then waits for them to cancel. She keeps doing it, until they give up or she gets another ride. Sometimes she gets 2 cancellation fees from the same entitled paxhole. If they switch to lyft, rinse and repeat. When they realize they may miss their flight, they drive themselves to the airport. If they cut it close for their flight - sucks to be them. Karma is a b____ and she drives for Uber. She then blacklists them so she doesn't ever get them again.


If people respected driver's time and uber paid a respectable wage, this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> "can you wait 10 more minutes?"


I say "sure, no prob!" and then I cancel as soon as the flag pops up, and B line outta there (always important to never accept a ping from someone you just canceled on).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bbonez said:


> Last week I had a lady show up after two minutes, she got in my car and said she is waiting for her friend in the bathroom. We waited in the car for 3 more minutes then she said she was going in to get her friend. I said okay, as soon as she was back inside the restaurant I collected my $3.75 and took off.


I've kicked people out who pulled that. Told them too bad, friend took too long and the trip is canceled. I generally try to make sure everyone is present before unlocking the doors, but if they manage to try to anchor me it won't work.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've kicked people out who pulled that. Told them too bad, friend took too long and the trip is canceled. I generally try to make sure everyone is present before unlocking the doors, but if they manage to try to anchor me it won't work.


I've learned to ask how many people before i unlock the door. If others i say i will let everyone in at the same time. Everyone isn't there in 5, I'm gone. I've been "had" too many times.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If they're a good rematch I'll happily wait.

Otherwise, the time is up, when the time is up.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have learned to love these people...because in those “ few minutes “ I have the best location to observe from afar...

And as I emerge from my parking spot at 4:5... perfectly blended in...I make SURE that we make eye contact...as I pull off towards the horizon...


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't say a thing. At 4:45 I start quietly creeping away and cancel at 5


bingo, we arent their parents, if they fail to show at 5minutes i cancel/rider no show and drive off


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I do what I do and like what I do


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes, that's why I'm more likely to cancel on Uber. This tricky stuff is getting old. That's why drivers are dropping people off in random places. Uber wants to keep playing the game of not telling you until you start the trip. I find most of those trips end up being trips I wouldn't have taken or rides not willing to wait for.
> 
> *I notice the less crap i put up with, the more bonuses uber sends my way to keep me on the road.*
> 
> ...


I agree, I drive people from one of the "richest" areas of DFW pratically daily. Talk em up if they want, polite about temps etc help with bag. Zip zero stingey (sp) with dinero. These are people who are writing off the trip and a 2-5tip would qualify to write off, nope. This "rich" city has countless people who think just because they live there theyre entitled to everything free or discounted. The people I least suspect tip me. Hood folks are polite and show up on time and mostly no games, drunk rich brats are worse. I treat everyone equally nice and its the pax with the short trips that im simply nice to and embrace that theyre human that hand over 5$ on a 3$ ride. Another big one here in DFW is sales people, does your company honestly prohibit tipping? Taking them to airport so I know its a write off. If mine did Id always stash a few singles for ubers/lyfts. I cant, with a clear conscious, take a 3 ride without tipping 5.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

First, it depends how close I was to the pickup point. If I'm right on top, I'm lenient. If it's slow I'm lenient. If it's a busy Saturday evening, they better get their ass in my car. I'd rather wait a couple extra minutes than wait another hour for another trip


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Codyboy1 said:


> First, it depends how close I was to the pickup point. If I'm right on top, I'm lenient. If it's slow I'm lenient. If it's a busy Saturday evening, they better get their ass in my car. I'd rather wait a couple extra minutes than wait another hour for another trip


If you are waiting an hour for a trip then you shouldn't be driving then. Just my opinion but why drive when it's slow?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> I stopped accepting because pax would get pissed that i originally cancelled on them.


In the instance I related, the riders did the cancellation.

Christine


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I just politely acknowledge their message but otherwise it usually makes no difference in how I proceed with pickups. No extra wait time given, no follow-up messages or calls. Pax are expected to know the 5-minute/2-minute rule on X/POOL.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


----------------
Lyft usually requires that you call before cancelling. I can see where the paxs is at all times. I call around 3 minutes. If they answer, I tell them I have arrived and can only wait 3 minutes longer. At 5 min, if the indicator ( yellow man on phone screen ) is not moving toward me, I cancel. I call regardless because, often, an arrival notification is not sent and they do not know that I have arrived. Also, many are not aware that they only have 5 minutes to get in the car. 
Like you, I feel that they are treating me like their personal Limousine. Nope, that does not work for me. 
I, also, think that 5 minutes is way too long. I wast 20 - 30 minutes a day, waiting for these people, when they should be on the sidewalk waiting for me. I have had pax call for a ride as they are departing a plane and expect me to be waiting for them.
You certainly cannot get from a gate to the curb, anywhere, in 5 minutes at LAX.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

uberpaxi said:


> I agree, I drive people from one of the "richest" areas of DFW pratically daily. Talk em up if they want, polite about temps etc help with bag. Zip zero stingey (sp) with dinero. These are people who are writing off the trip and a 2-5tip would qualify to write off, nope. This "rich" city has countless people who think just because they live there theyre entitled to everything free or discounted. The people I least suspect tip me. Hood folks are polite and show up on time and mostly no games, drunk rich brats are worse. I treat everyone equally nice and its the pax with the short trips that im simply nice to and embrace that theyre human that hand over 5$ on a 3$ ride. Another big one here in DFW is sales people, does your company honestly prohibit tipping? Taking them to airport so I know its a write off. If mine did Id always stash a few singles for ubers/lyfts. I cant, with a clear conscious, take a 3 ride without tipping 5.


*Sad thing with business trips is tips aren't just a write off, it comes off the corporate card so it costs them absolutely nothing but they still don't tip*. Somehow, they also feel they're entitled to you handling their luggage; especially women passengers. That's why i stop handling luggage. I'm at the point where i couldn't give a crap about reviews, it's all about the money for me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, I don't ever remember NOT getting tipped by a business pax. And they usually dig into the wallet to do it with their own money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They get their five minutes (or two on Pool). After that, it is a cancellation. If it is in a NO STANDING IN [RUSH HOUR] Zone, I will try to pull around the corner so that I can shuffle them. If there is a good surge and there is no place to wait, I simply cancel "rider not here" and let go the cancellation fee. If there is that good a surge on, I will get another ping quickly.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, I don't ever remember NOT getting tipped by a business pax. And they usually dig into the wallet to do it with their own money.


Sure and I believe a fat white guy with a long beard will deliver my presents in a couple days driven by reindeer.

Maybe Santa will also drive for Uber and get tipped by every business passenger.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Lolk. Its not my fault I'm good at getting people to give me their cash. But you're entitled to your beliefs. So you can keep believing that no one makes tips.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Sure and I believe a fat white guy with a long beard will deliver my presents in a couple days driven by reindeer.
> 
> Maybe Santa will also drive for Uber and get tipped by every business passenger.


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> *Sad thing with business trips is tips aren't just a write off, it comes off the corporate card so it costs them absolutely nothing but they still don't tip*. Somehow, they also feel they're entitled to you handling their luggage; especially women passengers. That's why i stop handling luggage. I'm at the point where i couldn't give a crap about reviews, it's all about the money for me.


I handle luggage to avoid scrapes on the bumper. tip i learned on here, great advice as lyft/uber wont pay for the damage. Handling luggage also encourages the tip, maybe wont get it but at least you protect your car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

uberpaxi said:


> I handle luggage to avoid scrapes on the bumper. tip i learned on here, great advice as lyft/uber wont pay for the damage. Handling luggage also encourages the tip, maybe wont get it but at least you protect your car.


Plus I'm in better physical condition than most of them, male or female.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I say “take your time” then collect my $5


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You'll be out in a few minutes? I need to get gas. I'll be back in 5 minutes. (go for a ride, slide back by in 5 min and NO SHOW)


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had like 15 in a row who were on time today, then I went home because it's slow.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

At 4:35 minutes I begin to move forward. At 5 minutes I am already canceling and moving to the next request. Now, be extremely cautious not to get ping by the same rider, and you accept it. Chances are that the rider will give you a negative rating for taking off the first time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ovaro said:


> At 4:35 minutes I begin to move forward. At 5 minutes I am already canceling and moving to the next request. Now, be extremely cautious not to get ping by the same rider, and you accept it. Chances are that the rider will give you a negative rating for taking off the first time.


Nope, live large! Ask them if they canceled the ride. When they say no, tell them the app must have glitched because the ride disappeared. If they get charged they should contact uber to get a refund.

Suddenly you are their best friend and no dead miles to your next ping.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

It took me a while to become numb to PAX asking me to wait. I did it out of my customer service background but now knowing WHO, too drunk or stoned to see the notification, might be in my car ill take the 3.75(cancel price in my area) and call it a day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rides in my area are not one after another so canceling rides can be hard. After 2 minutes I contact the rider to see what is going on. If I have waited long enough to cancel and collect a fee I will turn on the other app Lyft/Uber. If I get a ping for a ride with it I will cancel the first ride, collect the fee and move on. The only time I got another ping was a Friday night around 10 PM when things were just starting to pick-up with people heading to the bars. After doing that ride I got a ping to pick up the original person I cancelled on. They never mentioned the cancel and no bad review left. Worked out for me.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

wow, I must be doing something wrong... I'll sit and wait until the great Uber gods decide they aren't going to pay waiting time any longer... wait time is more profitable than just sitting waiting for a ping!!!!! I work in a rural area and it's not uncommon for me to wait upwards 30-45 mins for a hit.
Yah, I'm doing something wrong... Oh by the way I'm retired and independently wealthy so i do Uber for the neat relationships I make...


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Sure and I believe a fat white guy with a long beard will deliver my presents in a couple days driven by reindeer.
> 
> Maybe Santa will also drive for Uber and get tipped by every business passenger.


No need to share your religious beliefs.. Ho Ho Ho Holly F### our santa was a sexy mil# this year.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> wow, I must be doing something wrong... I'll sit and wait until the great Uber gods decide they aren't going to pay waiting time any longer... wait time is more profitable than just sitting waiting for a ping!!!!! I work in a rural area and it's not uncommon for me to wait upwards 30-45 mins for a hit.
> Yah, I'm doing something wrong... Oh by the way I'm retired and independently wealthy so i do Uber for the neat relationships I make...


Does the app automatically cancel a trip after a certain length of waiting? Last night I got a ping on Lyft and waited and waited. I tried calling twice and text messaging twice. No response. After 5 minutes I turned Uber back on. After a total wait of 14 minutes I got a ping on Uber and cancelled the Lyft ride for the fee.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Does the app automatically cancel a trip after a certain length of waiting? Last night I got a ping on Lyft and waited and waited. I tried calling twice and text messaging twice. No response. After 5 minutes I turned Uber back on. After a total wait of 14 minutes I got a ping on Uber and cancelled the Lyft ride for the fee.


No, you have to cancel as no show after 5. On Lyft you also have to call so if you haven't already, call and hang up on first ring then cancel. Don't wait 14 minutes! You are just a door mat at that point.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, you have to cancel as no show after 5. On Lyft you also have to call so if you haven't already, call and hang up on first ring then cancel. Don't wait 14 minutes! You are just a door mat at that point.


Rides are hard to come by in my area I can easily wait 30+ minutes between them so waiting on one app with the other app searching for rides works out okay. Unless I am the only driver in the area I won't pick up the new ride request when they are finally ready.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Rides are hard to come by in my area I can easily wait 30+ minutes between them so waiting on one app with the other app searching for rides works out okay. Unless I am the only driver in the area I won't pick up the new ride request when they are finally ready.


That's a bad situation to be in which probably means that it isn't worth doing ride share there. Any pax that will make you wait 10 minutes has absolutely no respect for you, your car, or time and will treat you accordingly. The ones who make you wait are the most abusive, hence the need to train them with cancellation fees.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a bad situation to be in which probably means that it isn't worth doing ride share there.


i disagree... It all depends on the drivers situation and goals... granted none of us drive for shits and giggles but a 30 min wait might be acceptable... it is in my area. I typically travel OVER 12 mins to p/u riders and wait an average of 30 minutes for my first ride... When I first signed up with Lyft the first, and by the way the last, time out I waited over 4 hrs and didn't get a ping....I wanted to give Lyft a realistic opportunity so I gave them 4 hrs. I then switched to Uber and was driving in 15 mins....In reality no matter how quickly you get to driving the share a ride concept for drivers is a losing situation but we still hang in there complaining, complaining, complaining.... a change of thought... what if ALL drivers took a week off from Uber/ Lyft... think we'd get their attention? Just askin'


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a bad situation to be in which probably means that it isn't worth doing ride share there. Any pax that will make you wait 10 minutes has absolutely no respect for you, your car, or time and will treat you accordingly. The ones who make you wait are the most abusive, hence the need to train them with cancellation fees.


That's what i noticed about people who make you wait. It's just disrespect. They probably view you as a rideshare loser with nothing better to do.



hrswartz said:


> i disagree... It all depends on the drivers situation and goals... granted none of us drive for shits and giggles but a 30 min wait might be acceptable... it is in my area. I typically travel OVER 12 mins to p/u riders and wait an average of 30 minutes for my first ride... When I first signed up with Lyft the first, and by the way the last, time out I waited over 4 hrs and didn't get a ping....I wanted to give Lyft a realistic opportunity so I gave them 4 hrs. I then switched to Uber and was driving in 15 mins....In reality no matter how quickly you get to driving the share a ride concept for drivers is a losing situation but we still hang in there complaining, complaining, complaining.... a change of thought... what if ALL drivers took a week off from Uber/ Lyft... think we'd get their attention? Just askin'


agree, no matter how quick you get there it sucks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> They probably view you as a rideshare loser with nothing better to do.


Welcome to my world. For years, customers have viewed cab and limousine drivers as persons of no consequence.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a bad situation to be in which probably means that it isn't worth doing ride share there. Any pax that will make you wait 10 minutes has absolutely no respect for you, your car, or time and will treat you accordingly. The ones who make you wait are the most abusive, hence the need to train them with cancellation fees.


If I was only doing rideshare it would not be worth it. I'm sitting in my car working (another job) on my laptop when I don't have any hits. I don't waste gas driving around. When I'm stopped my car is off. Worst case I drive a couple of miles to an area that has a good cable WI-FI hot spot. Those also happen to be the better places to wait for a next ride.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> When I'm stopped my car is off


Mostly true for me, too. But today the high temperature was +14F. So I go sit in the warm lobby of my other place of employment and wait there for the ping.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

If they are not there within 2 minutes i just leave and not waste my time. I dont care about the 5 dollar fee we get i rather move on to another ride and not wste my time. if i have to wait 5 min for them it would not be a good ride anyways and mayeb rude. next.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


I wait. People who request an Uber want a ride and my goal is to drive them somewhere.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I wait. People who request an Uber want a ride and my goal is to drive them somewhere.


My goal is to pay my mortgage and car payment. If I don't do those because I gave money-losing rides, then I cannot help the 95% who are considerate of my time. The reality is that I am doing this to make money, not for me to pay to take people "somewhere".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


They have 5 minutes then bye bye. It's really that easy


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> My goal is to pay my mortgage and car payment. If I don't do those because I gave money-losing rides, then I cannot help the 95% who are considerate of my time. The reality is that I am doing this to make money, not for me to pay to take people "somewhere".


I understand but those two things are not related. Waiting for riders is part of this gig and it's really just common courtesy. One of my most profitable rides was a guy who asked me to wait because his dog died. I waited about ten minutes and he tipped me $20.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I understand but those two things are not related. Waiting for riders is part of this gig and it's really just common courtesy. One of my most profitable rides was a guy who asked me to wait because his dog died. I waited about ten minutes and he tipped me $20.


It took him 10 minutes to get rid of the dead dog? He must have been a pro!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The Tony Soprano, "respect" argument is amusing. Constant Shuffling teaches riders contempt, because that is what shuffling is. Cancel at 5 minutes once in a while is expected. But you guys who hide, or have your thimb ready to cancel at 4:45, are just showing the riders you have no respect for them. 

What would be so horrible about sending a text when you pull up, saying "I'm out front" or something? Or waiting 6 or 7 minutes?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

give them five then drive



UberBeemer said:


> The Tony Soprano, "respect" argument is amusing. Constant Shuffling teaches riders contempt, because that is what shuffling is. Cancel at 5 minutes once in a while is expected. But you guys who hide, or have your thimb ready to cancel at 4:45, are just showing the riders you have no respect for them.
> 
> What would be so horrible about sending a text when you pull up, saying "I'm out front" or something? Or waiting 6 or 7 minutes?


Minutes add up. Especially when the minimum fare is $2.25. 10 minutes to pickup, 5 minute wait gives the pax 15 minutes to be ready for you without a cancellation fee. If you wait another minute or two, and get a minimum fair you could spend a half hour to earn $2.25. I don't work for $4.50 an hour.

Although I am a bit more lenient if the pick up is right around the corner and the pax is polite.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Usually I wait, but I leave if they start asking me to move around the block, or start telling me how to get to where they are. I have no patience to follow instructions over the phone. I only drive to the pin. They have to find me within reasonable time. Or I leave.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If I want to do charity, I’ll do charity. But this is my job. Customer service costs money, but it’s not included in the price. If you want to come out and give me five dollars to wait 10 minutes I’ll wait the 10 minutes. But I can’t do it for free. If I gave everybody everything they wanted, I would be in the poorhouse. I try not to get rude, even when they do.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> you guys are just showing the riders you have no respect for them.


They are showing only what they are being shown.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I give them the 5 minutes. I don't pull around the corner to wait out the timer. When I roll up, I give them a message that I have arrived, what kind/color I have, and that I have my flashers on. At 5 minutes, I cancel and move on.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> The Tony Soprano, "respect" argument is amusing. Constant Shuffling teaches riders contempt, because that is what shuffling is. Cancel at 5 minutes once in a while is expected. But you guys who hide, or have your thimb ready to cancel at 4:45, are just showing the riders you have no respect for them.
> 
> What would be so horrible about sending a text when you pull up, saying "I'm out front" or something? Or waiting 6 or 7 minutes?


Well consider if you are doing this gig full time as many people are doing these days.

Let's say you get 20 rides in a 8 hour day which is realistic in many markets.

Let's say we use your approach and each one of these disrespectful riders has tou wait 6 minutes.

6 X 20 = 120 minutes. TWO HOURS or 25% of your total work day is sitting and waiting on people that should be ordering rides when they are ready to go.

Now, if this is uber you'll get paid for 4 minutes of each of these pickups. In my market that's .15 a minute.

80 X .15 = $12 or Six bucks an hour for sitting and waiting for disrepectful riders and this is not even including the drive time to pick them up.

I guess you're independently wealthy and do rideshare cause it's fun.

Or

You're a bad business person...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber pays me for cancelling on the passenger after 5 minutes. Obviously, Uber is OK with it, so why shouldn't I be OK with it? If a passenger gives me a good reason to stay, AND I sense a tip coming, I'll wait a couple extra minutes.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


I don't care what pax reason is for the wait & I don't want them texting/calling:
"Let me know when you're outside" or,
"I'm waiting on elevator"
Yesterday I got this gem "Other's are joining the ride who will be here in a few minutes I'll come down when they get here"
What if there's no parking?
Go around the block? 
Not me, soon as timer expires, call let phone ring 1 time & I'm out even if they're within view.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Time is money.

Most of my pax are toes on the curb, or walk out the door within the first minute. No problem. Respect is a two-way street.

Some wait until I arrive to walk out their door and press the down elevator button 12-30 floors up, so it will be at least 4 minutes, if they don't hesitate, if they walk very fast. Those are not 5-star pax. Text messages with excuses knock off more stars.

If there's a place to park that's not blocking traffic, I'm fairly patient. I turn on the hazards so I'm more visible, I'll communicate with the pax if that helps. I'll make reasonable efforts to accommodate them.

If the pickup location is a curb on a major thoroughfare, or worse a bus lane, especially during rush hour, where I'm at risk of being rear-ended by a soccer mom that's texting while driving, I'm much less patient. I'll shuffle these inconsiderate paxholes. Same goes for the airport pickups that order a ride when they still don't have their luggage yet. They get taxed.

The pax that order a ride, then order their last drink as I pull up a few minutes later? Who walk out, wave at me, and then light up a smoke? Who indicates that they see me and then have a 4+ minute bye-bye session while I'm getting honked at for obstructing the flow of traffic? Who hasn't paid their tab when I've been there several minutes already? Who think I'm going to wait on a two-way street with traffic backed up for blocks while they go take a piss? That's what leads to the goobers in City Mecca creating absurd rules and regulations that make everyone miserable. F them. Paxhole tax time. 

I'm not worried one bit about any contempt some drivers think this creates, because that's a false premise. Paxholes demonstrate their contempt of service providers by not being ready when their drivers arrive.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


Before I drove for Uber and Lyft, I rode with them. When I wanted a ride I'd open the app, see where they were and I'd be waiting outside when they pulled up. Common courtesy.

When I started driving I once waited 45 minutes for someone who kept telling me be right there. Now I pull up. Timer starts. After 2 minutes I call, because sometimes their app lags and doesn't show us there. Regardless what they say If they answer, I wait till timer is up and I cancel and leave. Sometimes even if they are walking to the car.

I decided this is fantastically rude of them. They can see how far away we are before they even order the ride. They have the time it takes us to get there. They have another 5 minutes after we get there. If they are still not there, they deserve to be cancelled on as they should not have ordered the ride. For this reason, fee should be higher and Uber shouldn't take their cut. Thank you Lyft for giving us the whole fee.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I'm not worried one bit about any contempt some drivers think this creates


You're missing his point. Hiding out from the rider is the type of stuff he was commenting on.

I'll wait a couple of extra minutes if I think it'll get the rider to me, if the day is a slow one. Better that than sitting around doing nothing after I've collected the cancel fee.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Whynotsteve said:


> Well consider if you are doing this gig full time as many people are doing these days.
> 
> Let's say you get 20 rides in a 8 hour day which is realistic in many markets.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's where i drive that makes the difference. Or the fact that i tend to send a quick text as i arrive. Most riders are at the door before the timer expires. I cancel maybe one a day if they don't respond and aren't outside in a reasonable time. The minute or two extra, if i give them that, isn't likely to cause me to miss the next ping. And when i wait, they are grateful. I find chronic shuffling to be bad business. Maybe you won't see these people again, but many riders i encounter are people i have seen before and likely will again. It makes no sense to be stuck on the idea that the 5 minute rule is always hard and fast.



Christinebitg said:


> You're missing his point. Hiding out from the rider is the type of stuff he was commenting on.
> 
> I'll wait a couple of extra minutes if I think it'll get the rider to me, if the day is a slow one. Better that than sitting around doing nothing after I've collected the cancel fee.


I would rather have a $6 or $8 ride, than $3.75 cancel fee, and risk the algorithm try to compensate by tossing me a pool ride next time.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Im gone after 4:30 minutes. A missed call in case of Lyft. Next pax.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In Chicago, pax order rides knowing they aren't ready but they want you to be outside ready for them when they're ready to go.
> 
> Before I drove for Uber, I never did this. There's no reason to because it's an on demand service. It's just total disrespect! They're saying "my time is important, but I don't give a darn about yours."
> 
> How do you handle this? Do you just sit there and wait void of all self respect and dignity?


"The check is in the mail"
"I would never do that"
"I have read the terms and conditions"
"I didn't do anything"
"I'll just be a couple minutes"
"I'll tip in the app"

Sure.... sometimes the check is in the mail, and he really didn't do anything... can you take their word on it?

Best case scenario they walk in the door, pick up their keys and leave 10 seconds later.

Worst case scenario they assume you are going to leave eventually and never come out.
(Not making that up)

How do you tell?
No clue bro... one time a guy I was taking to the airport from his home got delayed for 45 minutes and his secretary kept coming out every 10 handing me more money so I wouldn't leave (taxi)
A $30 trip turned into an $80 trip... for zero additional miles.

Another time this hood rat said she would just be two seconds to get the rest of what she owed and she disappeared. I was too gullible and green to know what happened.

Another time on Uber, after 20 minutes they came out and took the stuff they left in my car and me to go away. They then claimed they ended the trip and I just sat parked in front of his house for 20 minutes.

Apparently they got that idea after they realized how much 20 minutes in wait time actually costs.

With Uber, don't let them leave ANYTHING in the car.
If they don't leave crap in your car end the trip after the "specific" time they said they would be back, or like 3-5 minutes if they were vague.

"I'll be out in s couple of minutes" = car is in gear at 1:59
"5 minutes" =5:01 the car is rolling.
"I'll be right out" = car is in gear in 3:50

With taxis the rules are reversed, demand they leave cash for at LEASt what the meter is af or something of value and roll that meter as long as they are gone. (Cell phones work great)

Every once in a while a "high risk" customer reluctantly pays and tells me to go away and they will call another cab.
Did I lose the rest of their trip for being a jerk?
I don't know but I do know I get paid for the portion of the trip they DID take.

This strategy has limited my getting burned on this to... twice.

#1
Fake cell phone that is a "floor model" with no actual anything in the insides

I have since adjusted the rule to "drivers license or cell phone that powers on, or the meter"

#2 I'm embarrassed to say it was a $5 watch I was holding on collateral on a $40 fare, needless to say it was entirely too long and I never saw them again.

honorable mention I did get paid for...

Yet another time a guy said he would just be 5 minutes. He left his cell phone plugged into the charging station, He took off running and hopped a fence as soon as he was clear of the car door saying "f you, I'm never "{+{* paying"

He did about a week later, in the taxi shop paying to get his cell phone back.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> Time is money.
> 
> Most of my pax are toes on the curb, or walk out the door within the first minute. No problem. Respect is a two-way street.
> 
> ...


------------------------

Wow !! You are in Dallas but I could have sworn that you were riding in the seat beside me. Pax in Dallas are as stupid as pax in L.A.. Must be just human nature. I love cancelling and driving away as they stare OR I drive around the block very slow until I see their butts on the curb. If 5 minutes happens to run out -- tough. See ya !!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> It took him 10 minutes to get rid of the dead dog? He must have been a pro!


No. The vet called and informed him his dog died during surgery.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> Time is money.
> 
> Most of my pax are toes on the curb, or walk out the door within the first minute. No problem. Respect is a two-way street.
> 
> ...


Oh hell no!
Pax waves at you, decides to smoke for 4 minutes bc timer hasn't ecpired?

OMG, who does that?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Toes on the curb when I pull up! Not ready when I arrive? Then don't book a trip until you're ready to go.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Toes on the curb is nice, but I don't have a problem when I pull up to a house, and it takes them 30 seconds to walk out the door, kiss their SO goodbye, and walk to my car.

On the other hand, if I'm pulling up on a busy street... yes, be toes to curb!


----------

